# Scroll bars in HTML textarea control



## Priscilla (Nov 29, 1999)

Probably a "duh" question: I once saw a way to get rid of the scroll bars in a textarea, but I can't remember how. I'm sure it's easier than I'm making it. Can someone help?

Thanks!


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

scrolling=no


----------



## Priscilla (Nov 29, 1999)

That's close, but it looks like it only disables the scroll bars, but doesn't make them invisible. But, I just found this in a reference for CSS2:

*.txtarea{overflow:auto}*

This makes the scrollbars visible only when the value of the textarea exceeds the size of the box.

Thanks much.


----------

